# Programa para detectar un lector dactilar



## jose orozco (Mar 7, 2007)

Hola a todos, pues este tema es debido a que estoy haciendo un proyecto de una cerradura electronica a base de un lector dactilar, ya he visto varios lectores en internet y todos mencionan que traen software para la deteccion de huellas digitales pero que van enfocados para las sesiones de windows, nose si ustedes sepan de algun software o algun programa que pueda hacer (si hay, en que programa lo desarrollo) para poder detectar un "match" entre la huella que estoy poniendo y el usuario y que ese match me mande un pulso a la computadora, y de ahi pueda ya desarrollar el proyecto??, jeje si no me entienden, xk creo ke no me explique bien, pues ahi me avisan y les expiko mejor,
gracias, me han ayudado mucho con estos foros!!
c u later!


----------



## jose orozco (Mar 10, 2007)

hola otra vez jaja, ya estuve investigando y me encontre con ke en c++ podia hacer algo por el estilo, con OBDC y con mysql, y pues si mas o menos pero nose como pueda utilizar esta herramienta en c++, alguien de sistemas o ke sepa de esto por favor solo necesito encaminarme lo demas yo le busco, gracias


----------



## Andrés Felipe Grisales (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola, que tal, Me gustaria saber mas sobre este sistema de reconocimiento de huellas dactilares.
Necesito registrar el ingreso de usuarios a un recinto, pero las listas en papel me representan un sistema muy lento, quisiera agilizar el proceso mediante este metodo. Tambien tengo conocimiento en Visual Basic 6.0, y acceso al de Visual C++. he estado investigando varios modulos lectores de conexión directa al PC por medio de USB, y que ofrecen un SDK. quisiera que compartieras la información que tengas.
Gracias.


----------

